# Halloween Cake ideas?



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

If you type "halloween cake" into google images you get lots of fun ideas. I am not very artistic but was thrilled at how our cake turned out for last years party and this year I am going to make a guillotine cake (wish me luck!)!!






our cake last year. It is a plastic skull and shortbread cookie fingers dipped in white chocolate.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice cake 1031lover! You can also make the witches finger cookies and press them into the cake like a hand was coming out of the cake! They are so easy to make and always come out great.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you have any friends with a Cricut Cake? They might be willing to cut some fondant for you in exchange for that new Halloween cartridge. You can even use a regular Cricut for this, just use a clean blade and make a non-adhesive carrier mat... Target has $2 plastic placemats that are perfect for this. The sugar stencil idea would be easier though.


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks amazing! I just might have to use that!! Thanks for the ideas everyone!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://superpunch.blogspot.com/2009/05/murdered-cupcakes-undead-cupcakes.html

Michaels is carrying little white chocolate (I think - but whatever they are they are edible) butcher's knives for topping the cupcakes...


----------



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

^ That bloody cake looks awesome! 

If you want to go on the more disturbing side, kitty litter cakes are disgusting and delicious!
Here are some halloween goodies I've made in the past:


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm doing a kitty litter cake this year also.
I love those Brain cupcakes!  Nice job.


----------



## Rxtorres (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the cake I did last year...it's not that complicated


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

Rxtorres, that cake is so cute good job!!!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

1031- your cake looks fantastic! So does yours Rxtorres


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks rosella! Hopefully this year's turns out as good  
Are you in Australia? If so, where? I am in WA near Fremantle!


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

*1031lover* nice cake! i like it __)_))


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

*1031lover* nice cake! i like it __)_))


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

This year was my hubby's 40th b-day, so the cake we had was a Halloween/Birthday cake. I paid a pretty penny for it, but it was super cool.


----------

